# jCheckBox - aktiviert und nicht aktiviert



## lordsaibo (18. Mrz 2007)

Hallo wie mache ich es dass die Checkbox wenn sie aktiviert ist etwas anderes anzeigt wie wenn sie nicht aktiviert ist? 
Jedes mal wenn ich die Checkbox aktiviere oder deaktiviere wird TEST ausgegeben.
ich habe bisher folgendes test programm erstellt:


```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;

public class EingabeAppletSWING extends Applet implements MouseListener, ItemListener
{
  static JTextField text1 = new JTextField("", 50);
  static JTextField text2 = new JTextField("", 50);
  public static String t;
  

  static JCheckBox cb = new JCheckBox("CheckBox", false);

  public void init()
  {
    text1.setBackground(Color.YELLOW);
    text1.setBounds(10, 10, 150, 200);
    text1.addMouseListener(this);

    text2.setBackground(Color.YELLOW);
    text2.setBounds(10, 400, 150, 200);


    cb.setLayout(new FlowLayout());
    cb.addItemListener(this);


    this.add(text1);
    this.add(text2);
    this.add(cb);
    
  }
  public void itemStateChanged(ItemEvent e)
  {
    System.out.println("TEST");
  }
  
  public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e)
  {
     System.out.println("Aktion");
     t = text1.getText();
     System.out.println(t);
     text2.setText(t);

  }
  public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e)
  {

  }
  public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e)
  {



  }
  public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e)
  {

  }
  public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e)
  {

  }

}
```


----------



## SlaterB (18. Mrz 2007)

schön langer Post, alles was du wissen willst versteckst du aber in drei kleinen Wörtern:
"etwas anderes anzeigt"

soll man sich erraten was damit gemeint ist?


----------



## lordsaibo (18. Mrz 2007)

ok sry war nicht so klar formuliert.
ich möchte dass wenn ich diesen haken an der Checkbox aktiviert habe die Ausgabe: System.out.println("*Haken aktiviert*") erscheint
wenn die Checkbox wieder deaktiviert wird soll System.out.println("*Haken deaktiviert*") ausgegeben werden


----------



## Marcel_Handball (18. Mrz 2007)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, brauchst du dies:


```
import java.awt.event.ItemEvent;
import java.awt.event.ItemListener;

public class name implements ItemListener
  Checkbox c1 = new Checkbox( "Ausgabe", false );

  public void itemStateChanged( ItemEvent e ){
 
        if(c1.getState()==true){System.out.println(Aktiviert)}
         else{System.out.println(nicht Aktiviert)}
   }
```

Gruß Marcel


----------



## lordsaibo (18. Mrz 2007)

ja dieses getState war glaub ich das was ich gesucht habe. 

bei mir kommt jetzt aber die fehlermeldung: 



> EingabeAppletSWING.java:38: cannot find symbol
> symbol  : method getState()
> location: class javax.swing.JCheckBox
> if(cb.getState() == true)
> ...





```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;



public class EingabeAppletSWING extends Applet implements MouseListener, ItemListener
{
  static JTextField text1 = new JTextField("", 50);
  static JTextField text2 = new JTextField("", 50);
  public static String t;
  

  static JCheckBox cb = new JCheckBox("CheckBox", false);

  public void init()
  {
    text1.setBackground(Color.YELLOW);
    text1.setBounds(10, 10, 150, 200);
    text1.addMouseListener(this);

    text2.setBackground(Color.YELLOW);
    text2.setBounds(10, 400, 150, 200);


    cb.setLayout(new FlowLayout());
    cb.addItemListener(this);


    this.add(text1);
    this.add(text2);
    this.add(cb);
    
  }
  public void itemStateChanged(ItemEvent e)
  {
        if(cb.getState() == true)
        {
          System.out.println("Aktiviert");
        }
         else
        {
          System.out.println("nicht Aktiviert");
        }

    
  }
  
  public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e)
  {
     System.out.println("Aktion");
     t = text1.getText();
     System.out.println(t);
     text2.setText(t);

  }
  public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e)
  {

  }
  public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e)
  {



  }
  public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e)
  {

  }
  public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e)
  {

  }

}
```


----------



## doctus (18. Mrz 2007)

public boolean isSelected()
Liefert true, wenn die Box selektiert(ausgewählt/aktiviert) ist.

Versuchs mal damit. 

Lg doctus


----------



## Marcel_Handball (18. Mrz 2007)

Stimmt, so geht's




```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;


public class EingabeAppletSWING extends Applet implements ItemListener
{
  static JTextField text1 = new JTextField("", 50);
  static JTextField text2 = new JTextField("", 50);
  public static String t;

  static JCheckBox cb= new JCheckBox("CheckBox", false);

  public void init()
  {
    text1.setBackground(Color.YELLOW);
    text1.setBounds(10, 10, 150, 200);

    text2.setBackground(Color.YELLOW);
    text2.setBounds(10, 400, 150, 200);


    cb.setLayout(new FlowLayout());
    cb.addItemListener(this);
    

    this.add(text1);
    this.add(text2);
    this.add(cb);
   
  }
  public void itemStateChanged(ItemEvent e)
  {
        if(cb.isSelected() == true){text1.setText("Aktiviert");}
         else{text1.setText("nicht Aktiviert");}
  }
 
  public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e)
  {
     System.out.println("Aktion");
     t = text1.getText();
     System.out.println(t);
     text2.setText(t);

  }

}
```


----------



## André Uhres (18. Mrz 2007)

Nur so nebenbei, diese Codezeile ist wohl sinnlos:



			
				lordsaibo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..
> 
> ```
> ...
> ...


----------

